# Modifier 52 in chemotherapy infusion



## nycoder (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, 

This question pertains to an outpatient hospital setting: We are seeing many encounters for prolonged chemotherapy infusion requiring the use of a pump but only lasting 2-3 hours max.  The most appropriate CPT code seems to be 96416 but that code specifies that the infusion should be "*more than 8 hours*". Is it ok to use Modifier 52 for reduced services in this instance? 

We have considered using code 94613 with 96415 as an add-on for each additional hour but these codes do not include the use of "*a portable or implantable pump*". 

Any help anybody can offer would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks


----------

